# How much potassium metabisulphite to use for bulk aging wine?



## mikefrommichigan (Mar 28, 2014)

I know this topic has been covered before but I would like to get some additional answers to questions that I have.

I have made several red and white wines from kits, and I am now ready to bulk age my red wines for probably 6 – 9 months in 5 gall carboys along with filling some wine bottles that I can use for tasting every few months.

I have read that I should add some potassium metabisulphite to the carboy if aging for more than 6 months to slow down the aging, or oxidation, of the wine by removing free oxygen suspended in the wine.

There is a lot of conflicting information available of when and how to use potassium metabisulphite, including some testing of the wine for free SO2, using a kit like the Accuvin Free SO2 kit and measuring the PH with a PH meter.

Is there a formula or rule of thumb for adding the potassium metabisulphite that any of you use without first purchasing the test equipment? If so how much should I use, or should I spend the money on the testing equipment and get it absolutely right?

Should I use the same method for bulk aging my white wines when they are ready?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Elmer (Mar 28, 2014)

I add 1/4 teaspoon of k-meta per 6 gallon (or 5 gallon) ever 3 months, as instructed by the k-meta package.

I do not own a SO tester,
but I usually only bulk age 6 months at most before bottling.
So I usually get 2 doses on meta then bottle.

but I am sure others have varying experiences


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2014)

This is the best calculator available. http://winemakermag.com/1301-sulfite-calculator

There is a tab for red and white wine. If I am going to be adding just before filtering and bottling I add about 25% more then recommended. You will lose this amount beating up your wine during the process.


----------



## mikefrommichigan (Mar 31, 2014)

Elmer - When you add the K-Meta, do you stir to dissolve it in the carboy, or do you mix with some of the wine and then just add the solution back with out stirring the wine in the carboy?

Thanks


----------



## Elmer (Mar 31, 2014)

mikefrommichigan said:


> Elmer - When you add the K-Meta, do you stir to dissolve it in the carboy, or do you mix with some of the wine and then just add the solution back with out stirring the wine in the carboy?
> 
> Thanks



I am lazy, I add right to the wine. I usually rack about 1/8th of the wine into a new carboy, stop the pump, add the K-meta, swirl and turn pump on and continue racking.


I think the proper way (and the k-meta package) recommend to mix in a cup of water or wine and add in.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2014)

*I think the proper way (and the k-meta package) recommend to mix in a cup of water or wine and add in.*

Just an ounce or two of hot water is all you need. If your not doing this, there is a god chance you're not getting full usage of the meta your adding.


----------

